# Rare cars on your streets



## licenseplateman

Post pictures of cars that are rare where you live. Please don't post internet pics. I will start with some old cars that i've seen recently in Växjö, Sweden 

Lada Samara








Opel Kapitän








Renault 12








Saab 95








:cheers:


----------



## NordikNerd

If the SAAB 95 is considered rare in sweden, it is almost non existant in other countries.

The Saab 95 is way more common than the Renault 12 (?)

Lada Samara was not an uncommon car in the 90's but now I rarely see them.


----------



## Satyricon84

Cadillac Eldorado









Mini Minor Traveller









Fiat 500 Giardinetta









Alfa Romeo Alfasud Sprint Quadrifoglio Verde


----------



## NordikNerd

First time ever I see a Giardinetta Fiat 500 estate. Very funny car, seems abandoned too. Actually I saw quite a few 1960's Fiat 500 (non estate) when I visited Italy a year ago. 





It's great looking car. Also enjoy the new one, but I'd rather drive a bigger car. 

The Alfa Sud was a rather common car in Sweden during the 1970-80's, now they all have disipeard, because of corosion. 

Italian cars in general are very rare nowadays here in Scandinavia. They don't fit into the climate and the need of swedish people who prefer bigger vehicles especially estate-waggons.


----------



## Satyricon84

Lamborghini Gallardo









Porsche 928









Chevrolet Tahoe









Jeep Wagoneer









Hindustan Ambassador


----------



## Satyricon84

NordikNerd said:


> First time ever I see a Giardinetta Fiat 500 estate. Very funny car, seems abandoned too. Actually I saw quite a few 1960's Fiat 500 (non estate) when I visited Italy a year ago.


That's not a Fiat 500, but it's a Fiat 600


----------



## Satyricon84

Lancia Beta Montecarlo









Fiat 500 Topolino









Fiat 1200 Cabriolet









Mercedes-Benz 230 SL









Alfa Romeo 6C 1750


----------



## NordikNerd

Satyricon84 said:


> Lancia Beta Montecarlo
> Fiat 500 Topolino
> [IMG]http://a5._n.jpg
> 
> Fiat 1200 Cabriolet
> [Mercedes-Benz 230 SL
> [Alfa Romeo 6C 1750


those cars you found at an exhibition ? but do you see them on your streets ?


----------



## Satyricon84

they were in my town, parked in the parking lot of a restaurant with some old others. Sure, they belongs to people living in the sorrounding towns, just they dont use every day, they are collectors


----------



## Satyricon84

It was the 2° Brianza Tour, they started from Monza and drove around in the surrounding towns and finished to eat in this restaurant.


----------



## licenseplateman

Here's some rare cars that I photographed today in Växjö

Lancia Dedra








Volvo 480 (Even though this is a Volvo, I hardly ever see them)


----------



## licenseplateman

NordikNerd said:


> If the SAAB 95 is considered rare in sweden, it is almost non existant in other countries.
> 
> The Saab 95 is way more common than the Renault 12 (?)
> 
> Lada Samara was not an uncommon car in the 90's but now I rarely see them.


The Renault is a Renault 12 as you say. At first I thought it was a Renault 15.


----------



## Satyricon84

licenseplateman said:


> Here's some rare cars that I photographed today in Växjö
> 
> Lancia Delta


This is not Lancia Delta, it's Lancia Dedra SW


----------



## licenseplateman

Satyricon84 said:


> This is not Lancia Delta, it's Lancia Dedra SW


Ok, everybody makes mistakes, even me :lol:


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ The front of Delta is similar, but the second series of Delta didn't exists in estate version


----------



## NordikNerd

licenseplateman said:


> Here's some rare cars that I photographed today in Växjö
> 
> Lancia Dedra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazda Familia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toyota (Not sure about what model, can it be a Tercel?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volvo 480 (Even though this is a Volvo, I hardly ever see them)


The Lancia is very rare, first letter "T" for this 90's car means it's imported.

Lancia had succes in sweden with the Saab-Lancia 600 in the late 70's a swedish-italian joint venture, otherwise few Lancias sold here.

Mazda 323 early 80's uncommon but no sensation, same thing with the Toyota Starlet.

The Volvo 480 was a fail, already when entering the market in the late 80's ,the car had major electrical problems. It was manufactured in the Netherlands.


----------



## CarltonHill

here in the streets of *Quezon City, Philippines*, the rare cars are:

*Opel Astra Club Wagon (1999-2003)*










^^ Opel discontinued dealership in the country in 2003/4. But parts and services remain available.


*Honda HRV (model shown is 2000)*










^^ sales were just lmtd.edtns...


*BMW 750i (all year models)*










^^ BMW 3 series is more common since they are more affordable than 5 and 7-series.

others are:

Mitsubishi Galant 2004 & up
Nissan Teana
Nissan Murano
Ford Mustang
Toyota Alphard
Audi A6


----------



## NordikNerd

CarltonHill said:


> here in the streets of *Quezon City, Philippines*, the rare cars are:
> 
> *Opel Astra Club Wagon (1999-2003)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Opel discontinued dealership in the country in 2003/4. But parts and services remain available.
> 
> 
> A6


Interesting, is Opel considered to be an exclusive car in the phillipines?, probably jeeps and suvs are more popular there because of poor road quality in some areas.

Opel is one of the most common brands in sweden with volvo, saab, vw and audi.

In countries like UK,USA and Australia Opel is sold as Vauxhall, Cadillac Catera and Holden. Do these brands sell in the phillipines ?


----------



## licenseplateman

Two rare cars photographed today in Växjö

Ford Granada








Lada Niva (I see this car quite often since it's abandoned outside an pizzeria not far from me)


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Opel in Brazil is sold as Chevrolet


----------



## NordikNerd

licenseplateman said:


> Two rare cars photographed today in Växjö
> 
> Ford Cortina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lada Niva (I see this car quite often since it's abandoned outside an pizzeria not far from me)


This is a Ford Granada, The cortina was the UK-verision of the old Ford Taunus. The Ford Granada is still quite common view, especially in small towns in the countryside.

The Lada Niva is not very common anymore, but in the 70's and early 80's russian cars had a rather large share of the market here.
In Finland the sales were probably the highest outside the countries behind the "iron curtain"



Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ Opel in Brazil is sold as Chevrolet



A few years ago, Daewoo cars were rebadged to Chevrolet, I think the brand Chevrolet really weakend by that.


----------



## Satyricon84

Volkswagen Beetle Cabriolet


----------



## 1000city

licenseplateman said:


> Opel Rekord


It's not Rekord, but one of KAD triplets, not sure if Kapitan or Admiral.



licenseplateman said:


> Toyota (Not sure about what model, can it be a Tercel?)


It's a Starlet


The folowing shot is not mine, I took it from exoticcars.pl forum. Photo taken in my city:









All three cars are local, but I think they fit this thread, don't they?


----------



## licenseplateman

1000city said:


> It's not Rekord, but one of KAD triplets, not sure if Kapitan or Admiral.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Starlet
> 
> 
> The folowing shot is not mine, I took it from exoticcars.pl forum. Photo taken in my city:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three cars are local, but I think they fit this thread, don't they?


I will change the post with the Opel and it's most probably a Opel Kapitän. And the cars you posted really fits in this thread


----------



## Satyricon84

Innocenti Mini 1000









Autobianchi A112









Fiat 124 Sport









Fiat 124 S


----------



## 1000city

OK then, so I'll post some other rare cars. All the following shots taken by Me in Katowice.

I've allready posted this one in "strange & exotic plates" thread. Genuine australian Holden with genuine australian plates:



















Classic and very rare here in Poland Saab 900 cabrio in pair with Maserati Quattroporte:


----------



## 1000city

And two pairs 

A pair of vintage 911s. Unlike pretty common 997s these are a rare sight:



















And a pair of Chevy Caprices, both in exactly the same location


----------



## licenseplateman

Satyricon84 said:


> Innocenti Mini 1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autobianchi A112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiat 124 Sport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiat 124 S


I just love those old Italian cars


----------



## licenseplateman

1000city said:


> OK then, so I'll post some other rare cars. All the following shots taken by Me in Katowice.
> 
> I've allready posted this one in "strange & exotic plates" thread. Genuine australian Holden with genuine australian plates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic and very rare here in Poland Saab 900 cabrio in pair with Maserati Quattroporte:


Nice pictures! Especially the Holden and the Maserati. The Saab 900 is not very special to me since I live in Sweden and those still are quite frequently seen. But I understand that it would be very rare in Poland


----------



## 1000city

Like the Quattroporte? OK, here's another one:










There used to be a blue Quattroporte in the city too, but I don't see it anymore.

And another Maserati...










... and another...



















... and another:


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
Nice cars  I don't think i've ever seen a Maserati in Sweden, at least not on the streets but possibly on an exhibition.


----------



## NordikNerd

licenseplateman said:


> ^^
> Nice cars  I don't think i've ever seen a Maserati in Sweden, at least not on the streets but possibly on an exhibition.


Even if you have the money here, you keep your profile low.

Rolls-Royce, Maserati and Ferrari are cars making other people envious, you don't want to do that
in socialist sweden. No tradition of excess in Scandinavia. Rich here means greedy...


...but not here ^^
In Continental Europe, Russia, USA and the Middle East you want to show people that you are succesful and they will admire you for that.


----------



## Satyricon84

Fiat X 1/9. Produced in 170.000 units (1972-1989 I and II series)


----------



## 1000city

^^


----------



## licenseplateman

Very nice cars! I never find such rare cars, but in a nearby town called Alvesta there is an Italian restaurant that during spring and summer has an old Fiat 500 or something similar outside. I will take a picture of it as soon as I see it again but I probably have to wait a few months


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ If you like Fiat 500, here for you a colorful set 
































































Among rare old cars, this is the most common here


----------



## licenseplateman

^^ Thanks! Very nice


----------



## Satyricon84

Alfa Romeo Alfetta 2.0. Produced in 48.750 units (1981-1984)









Lancia Fulvia 2C. Produced in 48.266 units (1964-67)


----------



## Satyricon84

1000city said:


> ^^


The one in your pics is the II series, while the one in my pic is the I serie


----------



## Satyricon84

Fiat 1107 Campagnola (1974-1987)









Citroen DS 21 Cabriolet. Produced in 1.365/1.253 (included the DS19 - nobody knows the exact number) units (1965-1971 - just the DS21. 1960-1965 the DS19). The price of this car for collectors may vary between 80.000 and 120.000€


----------



## KiwiGuy

Porsche 911 Turbo.


----------



## KiwiGuy

Porsche Cayenne GTS. This is worth more than my house.


















Bentley Mulsanne.


















Smart Forfour. Never officially sold in New Zealand.


----------



## CarltonHill

NordikNerd said:


> Interesting, is Opel considered to be an exclusive car in the phillipines?, probably jeeps and suvs are more popular there because of poor road quality in some areas.
> 
> Opel is one of the most common brands in sweden with volvo, saab, vw and audi.
> 
> In countries like UK,USA and Australia Opel is sold as Vauxhall, Cadillac Catera and Holden. Do these brands sell in the phillipines ?


nope, it's not considered an executive car here. BMW, AUDI, Volvo & MBenz are the country's exec.cars.. I had only seen a Cadillac here twice in my entire life, maybe Cadillac is being sold in grey market..

Back to Opel, quite a competitive design, and nice interiors. But it's a cheap car here if you'll buy as second hand. Just like Chevrolet Optra.. Because parts and services are available BUT limited.

A 1999-2003 Opel Astra shares the same price with the 1993-1995 Honda Civic which means Opel is way cheaper.. While the 2004-2007 Chevy Optra shares the same price with 1999-2001 Honda Civic...


----------



## 1000city

@KiwiGuy: seems You got intresting combination of japanese, australian and european cars on strets over there. Nice  Like the views in the cars background too :cheers:

And wow! Brooklands (not a Mulsanne) :cheers: That's an extremely rare spot even here in Europe. Except for Monaco  I don't recall seeing any even during few days trips to London, Paris, Rome. Since we're at Bentleys, Continental GT is defietely the most common (or, I should say: "the least uncommon") here in Poland. Some shots from my city (*again - marked taken from exoticcars.pl):


























*

















*


----------



## licenseplateman

^^ Yeah Bentleys are rare almost everywhere. I can only remember seeing one or two in my entire life, and that was actually in Växjö, Sweden where I live


----------



## NordikNerd

licenseplateman said:


> ^^ Yeah Bentleys are rare almost everywhere. I can only remember seeing one or two in my entire life, and that was actually in Växjö, Sweden where I live


Only one Bentley dealer in all sweden, 1-2 cars sold per year. I don't think I ever saw a Bentley here. 

Older Rolls-Royce are more common, usually owned by limousine-service companies.




Satyricon84 said:


> Fiat 1107 Campagnola (1974-1987)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,]


Fiat Campagnola, didn't know this car even existed. Looks like they had Range-Rover in mind, when designing this car. The popemobile is based on a Fiat Campagnola.
Also how are you supposed to see the licenseplate ? Those letter are hardly visible even close up.

In France I saw a Peugeot 504 cabriolet, never saw one at home.

Cabriolets in general are very uncommon in sweden due to the climat.


----------



## Satyricon84

NordikNerd said:


> Also how are you supposed to see the licenseplate ? Those letter are hardly visible even close up.


Front license plate in italy isn't/wasn't so much important and during the years we discussed a lot to remove it


----------



## Satyricon84

BMW 316 E21. Produced in 1.354.958 units (1975-1983)









Fiat 127. Produced in 5.124.289 units (1971-1987 I, II and III series) The pic shows the I series (1971-1977)


----------



## 1000city

^^ Got You again :lol: ^^

BMW 316:



















Fiat 127:




























Actually it's a 127p. "P" fot "polish", the car was assembled here for few years.

And a bonus, immaculate condition BMW 323i:


----------



## Satyricon84

Ferrari Mondial T Cabriolet. (1989-1993)









Try to get me now :rofl:


----------



## licenseplateman

Seen today in Växjö

Volvo Amazon in someone's garden. I love these cars and can't resist to take a picture of them. It doesn't matter where they are. Even if they're in someone's garden I will picture them 








Those cars are very rarely seen during the winter, but in the summer a lot of people drive around with cars like this


----------



## Satyricon84

Volvo Amazon









Volvo Amazon Estate. Produced in 73.000 units (1962-1969)


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
Nice! I like the estate version. Those are not seen too often


----------



## 1000city

Satyricon84 said:


> Ferrari Mondial T Cabriolet. (1989-1993)
> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...1261669613_1503535189_2945891_244277833_n.jpg
> 
> Try to get me now :rofl:


Not this time  This is as close as I can get:



















Virtually no old Ferraris here, mostly late models. There are some hardtop Mondials in Poland (I'd love to own a T-model), but very likely not a single convertible.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ It should be a Ferrari 348, I should have pics too somewhere in my pc, just I have to find...


----------



## Satyricon84

uh found, it was fast! Ferrari 348 TS (yours is the TB). Produced in 4.228 units (1989-1994). TB version was produced in 2.894 units


----------



## 1000city

^^ Nope, "mine" is a Testarossa  ^^


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Uh yes you are right, the 512 TR version!


----------



## Alex_ZR

Zastava 750, based on Fiat 600. Used to be famous national car in Yugoslavia (similarly to Fiat 500 in Italy); a small car that everyone could buy. Production ended in 1985.


----------



## Satyricon84

Maserati Biturbo. Produced in 9.206 units (1982-1987 - Biturbo/Biturbo II). Biturbo S/S II produced in 1.038 units (1983-1987). Biturbo I produced in 683 units (1986-1988). Biturbo SI produced in 992 units (1987-1988). 222 produced in 1.156 units (1988-1992). 2.24V produced in 1.147 units (1988-1992). RACING produced in 230 units (1991-1992)


----------



## pipistrel

Serbian car Zastava (Yugo) Florida in Damascus, Syria:








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Satyricon84

McLaren MP4 12C. (2011-current). 3.8 Litre, V8, 600 Hp, 330 Km/h top speed


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Volvo PV444


----------



## Satyricon84

BMW 635 CSi E24. Produced in 86.216 units (1976-1989)


----------



## Satyricon84

Renault 25. Produced in 779.687 units (1984-1992)


----------



## NordikNerd

Satyricon84 said:


> Renault 25. Produced in 779.687 units (1984-1992)
> [,jpg[/IMG]


this car does not exist in Sweden. (except some possible private import) No such cars were sold at all because of all the Renault sales were managed by Volvo and they didn't want Renaults bigger cars to compete with their own brand.

The only Renault sold in the 80's when the Renault 25 was produced was the Renault 5 which was a small car and no threat to Volvo.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ If you have notice, this one I posted is RHD so it's strange for Italy too...


----------



## Satyricon84

Volkswagen Transporter/Kombi T2. (1967-1979)


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Volvo Amazon


----------



## NordikNerd

licenseplateman said:


> Today in Växjö
> 
> Volvo Amazon


I see Volvo Amazon at times, it was the nr 1 car in sweden all 60's and most of the 70's 

In the 80's it was the typical used car for the poor youth, many Amazons sadly were not taken care of, received a lot of beating and bad maintenance , they also became customized and rebuilt.

So in the 2010's this is a classic vintage car, possibly worth more in other countries where it is less frequent and more valuable. 

So there is export of Amazons to Germany and Holland going on, where prices are higher.


----------



## Satyricon84

Fiat 131 Mirafiori Panorama I series. Produced in 1.513.800 (sedan & estate I and II series) units in Italy (1974-1983)


----------



## licenseplateman

I saw this Saab 99 around 20 minutes ago in Växjö. These are not so common anymore.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ This Saab is cool!


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
I agree, It's one of my favourite Saabs but my favourite is the Saab 95.


----------



## NordikNerd

Satyricon84 said:


> Fiat 131 Mirafiori Panorama I series. Produced in 1.513.800 (_n.jpg[/IMG]


One thing about the Fiat 131.

I remember these cars in the 70's when FIAT had a larger share of the swedish auto market, than today (as the asian cars have taken over)

The rule we had about headlight wipers from 1974 made the FIAT have a wiper placed right on the headlight, it looked wierd.



looked something like this^^, couldn't find a picture so I draw wipers on this picture.

To this day I can't see how these wipers could be allowed or less how this stupid rule was initiated and not abolished until in the 90's.

Not to forget, the fiat 131 abart was a succesful rally car in the 70's


----------



## Satyricon84

I have some pics of Saab 95 but they are from exhibition...can I post the same?


----------



## NordikNerd

licenseplateman said:


> I saw this Saab 99 around 20 minutes ago in Växjö. These are not so common anymore.


it's a 1974 Saab 99 , notice the headlight wipers. the problem these car had was that the waterpump easilly broke, resulting in engine overheating.


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
Yes, you can post some exhibition pictures if you want


----------



## Satyricon84

Alfa Romeo Giulia GT 1300 Junior. Produced in 92.000 units (1966-1974)


----------



## Satyricon84

licenseplateman said:


> ^^
> Yes, you can post some exhibition pictures if you want


Ok I will when I'll put some order in those pics, I have a lot and all messed up :lol:


----------



## 1000city

You've been closer with that MG ^^ . It's a Jaguar, the SS 100 right?


----------



## Satyricon84

mopc said:


> You are well acquainted with Brazilian cars, I see, congratulations :cheers:


I'll come to Brazil to live, so I got some infos about cars there.  I'm very follower of classic cars


----------



## Satyricon84

1000city said:


> You've been closer with that MG ^^ . It's a Jaguar, the SS 100 right?


You won! It's a Jaguar SS100 (1936-1939). It has been made in 198 units with engine 2.5 litre and 116 with engine 3.5 litre.


----------



## mopc

Satyricon84 said:


> MG TD Midget. Produced in 30.000 units (1950-1953)


In Brazil we had a clone of that car, made in fiberglass by a local furniture maker, called MP Lafer, sold between 1975 and 1988. It was quite common, I believe some 20,000 were built and 1300 were exported to the United States. It was built on the platform of the VW Fusca (VW Beetle) and used its noisy engine as well, rear-mounted.



















I remember seeing them quite commonly in the 80s, even today you can spot a few. It was quite successful.

Article about the Brazilian "clone": http://quatrorodas.abril.com.br/classicos/brasileiros/conteudo_150381.shtml



Wikipedia article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP_Lafer


----------



## mopc

Satyricon84 said:


> I'll come to Brazil to live, so I got some infos about cars there.  I'm very follower of classic cars


What city?


----------



## Satyricon84

Araxà, MG


----------



## mopc

Gee very far from Santos, SP. Get in touch if you're ever in Sao Paulo

Another juicy little nugget:










I like the fish tail::











That one, I've never had the luck of seeing in my entire life. Only 2700 were ever built, maybe a couple dozen survive. Specialists say only three exist in perfect conditions.


----------



## 1000city

^^ Nice, what is that? ^^

Only 1 Veyron 100% confirmed to be registered in Poland, in Wrocław precisely. But there's one appearing in my city from time to time with swiss plates. Haven't spotted it so far, here are shots posted by sp31is on exoticcars.pl:


















Hope to see it one day. So far the most expensive regular car I spotted in my city was the Carrera GT posted earlier in set with two Gallardos, worth only half the price of Veyron.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Simca Vedette Marly, in Brazil known as Simca Chambord, the first Simca made in Brazil. But I didn't know the Chambord was in estate version too, I knew it was only sedan. Or they are Vedette Marly??


----------



## Satyricon84

Bugatti Veyron


----------



## mopc

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ Simca Vedette Marly, in Brazil known as Simca Chambord, the first Simca made in Brazil. But I didn't know the Chambord was in estate version too, I knew it was only sedan. Or they are Vedette Marly??


It was a different design based on the Simca Marly Vedette, called Simca Jangada


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Never heard of it. But I like the design, reminds me the old Chevrolet Bel-Air


----------



## Satyricon84

Spotted today on the A4 near Milano. Fiat 1100 "musone". (1939-1953)


----------



## wordsofsilence




----------



## mopc

^^ What Saab is that?


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
It's a Saab 95


----------



## Satyricon84

Autobianchi Bianchina Trasformabile I series. Produced in 17.000 units (1957-1958). This one in the pic is 1958 model. The difference between I, II and II series is the power of the engine. I series had 15 Hp, II series had 16.5 Hp and the III series had 17.5 Hp. Always with 500 CC


----------



## NordikNerd

licenseplateman said:


> ^^
> It's a Saab 95


No my friend that is a SAAB 96. The 95 is the estate verision

BTW the police Golf is from Germany and somehow ended up in Sweden ?

Many countries including sweden serve as collection point for used german re-registered cars.

Especially Baltic-countries and russia have numerous ex-german registered cars


----------



## Satyricon84

Alfa Romeo Spider 2.0 (IV series). Produced in 18.456 units (1990-1993)


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Alvesta, Sweden

Lincoln Town Car


----------



## 1000city

^^ Spotted in my neighbourhood:













Satyricon84 said:


> Autobianchi Bianchina Trasformabile I series. Produced in 17.000 units (1957-1958). This one in the pic is 1958 model. The difference between I, II and II series is the power of the engine. I series had 15 Hp, II series had 16.5 Hp and the III series had 17.5 Hp. Always with 500 CC
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...1779242702_1503535189_2831847_621884754_n.jpg
> 
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...1780042722_1503535189_2831848_762964323_n.jpg


Amazing, it's a fourseater :cheers:

And another classic beauty from Italy:


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Alfa Rome Giulia! It was the second car of my father, he had it in green


----------



## Satyricon84

Dodge Durango. (1997-2003). One of my favourite SUV


----------



## Satyricon84

Fiat Dino Coupé 2.0. Produced in 3.670 units (1966-1972)


----------



## RTG

mopc said:


> In Brazil we had a clone of that car, made in fiberglass by a local furniture maker, called MP Lafer, sold between 1975 and 1988. It was quite common, I believe some 20,000 were built and 1300 were exported to the United States. It was built on the platform of the VW Fusca (VW Beetle) and used its noisy engine as well, rear-mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing them quite commonly in the 80s, even today you can spot a few. It was quite successful.
> 
> Article about the Brazilian "clone": http://quatrorodas.abril.com.br/classicos/brasileiros/conteudo_150381.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP_Lafer


MP Lafer is relatively easy to see. The Avalon TF is truly rare:










http://quatrorodas.abril.com.br/classicos/brasileiros/avallone-tf-1978-473746.shtml


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö I saw a Chevrolet Caprice. Very rare but two of these can be seen sometimes in my town and this is one of them


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Very amazing car. One of the few american cars which kept an "american style" before chevrolet turned in one more european....I simply love these cars!


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
I agree, I love it  A very nice car. I don't like Chevrolet very much nowadays and most of them I see are Daewoos which started calling all their cars Chevrolet in Europe.


----------



## Satyricon84

Alfa Romeo Montreal. Produced in 3.925 units (1970-1977)


----------



## Satyricon84

Fiat 1300. (1961-1967)


----------



## Alex_ZR

^^ His Yugoslav brother Zastava 1300 is also rarely seen here in Serbia.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ In Spain instead there was only the Seat 1500, engine 1300 wasn't produced. Naturally, is rare there too now


----------



## licenseplateman

During a walk in Växjö today 

Tesla (never seen one before)

























Porsche Panamera

























:cheers:


----------



## wordsofsilence

rare nowadays...


----------



## Satyricon84

Alfa Romeo Giulietta. Produced in 131.876 units (1955-1965)


----------



## NordikNerd

wordsofsilence said:


> rare nowadays...


The most common car when I grew up. A solid robust car. The 4 door verision served as police vehicle.

Actually the 2 door verison, the 242 was the most rare model in the 240-series. There were three verisons of the 242: L, DL & GL 

These spacious and boxy 240-series also resulted in great succes in the USA especially for the estate the 245, also for the 264 with the V6 (from Renault) was a good option if you wanted a high dollar sedan and shift your own gears.

It's a classic swedish car. I myself used to have a 1980 Volvo 245.


----------



## licenseplateman

Especially for 1000city. A Subaru BRAT on my street


----------



## Satyricon84

Autobianchi A112 Abarth VII series. (1984-1985).


----------



## Satyricon84

Chevrolet Corvette C4. (1983-1996)


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
Spotted yesterday in an industrial area in Växjö  A corvette!








I couldn't take a better picture since no one's allowed to go into the place where the car was without permission.


----------



## 1000city

^^ 
Spotted in my area:




























^^ Not a TC but it's relative - LeBaron ^^

Spotted an MG TF recently too, but couldn't take a picture.


----------



## 1000city

Corvettes are not super exotic here, but I don't see them often:



















Unlike Porsches, that are relatively common here, so generally I don't post them in this thread. Here's an exeption - the Cayman driven by... me 










Two Gallardos I've spotted in my city on the same day


----------



## tikiturf

I see exotic cars,limos, luxury cars everyday so since I live in the centre of Paris(I lived in a suburban house before) that doesn't really impress me anymore...


----------



## master-chivas

tikiturf said:


> I see exotic cars,limos, luxury cars everyday so since I live in the centre of Paris(I lived in a suburban house before) that doesn't really impress me anymore...


OMG!! thanks for sharing that!! you're so cool!! I really really really wanna be like you and see exotic cars everyday and find them normal since you're living in such a cool and rich place! I bet you wouldn't even get suprised by flying cars since your awesomeness is way beyond that!

Pour vrai, on s'en fout.:banana:


----------



## NordikNerd

tikiturf said:


> I see exotic cars,limos, luxury cars everyday so since I live in the centre of Paris(I lived in a suburban house before) that doesn't really impress me anymore...


do you also see Volvo Amazon and Saab 96 everyday in the 8th arrondisment?


----------



## 1000city

tikiturf said:


> I see exotic cars,limos, luxury cars everyday...


I bet You don't see this everyday 




















Yeah, not impressing, yet rare. Toyota Matrix. Grey import from US/Canada, since it has never been officially available in Europe.


----------



## iamawesomezero

woo!so many rare cars!


----------



## wordsofsilence




----------



## licenseplateman

Volvo 480 in Värnamo today 


























:cheers:


----------



## 1000city

Spotted today, a little bit of America in my area 

The legendary Crown Vic









Nissan Maxima, absent in Europe since 2004. This one is some late model grey import









Sorry for the quality of both, taken while driving


----------



## mopc

Is this a Kadett?


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
Probably Opel Ascona from mid to late 70s or early 80s.


----------



## 1000city

mopc said:


> Is this a Kadett?


'70-'75 Ascona B

One more piece of America in my city spotted today, Cadillac Escalade:










Big stuff


----------



## CxIxMaN

Some rare cars in Malaysia


Mitsuoka Zero 1 by Khoo Xotics, on Flickr


Body of a Ford, Mind of a CAV by Khoo Xotics, on Flickr


American Beauty: Episode 2 by Khoo Xotics, on Flickr


American Beauty: Episode 1 by Khoo Xotics, on Flickr


The LP Generation by Khoo Xotics, on Flickr


----------



## Blackraven

EXTREMELY rare (and it's the first unit in the country where I'm from)


















:banana:


----------



## gabrielbabb

In Mexico City



Uploaded with ImageShack.us














































































Maserati Quattroporte! por !!""ªª[email protected]ªª""!!, en Flickr


Ferrari 458 italia por !!""ªª[email protected]ªª""!!, en Flickr


``Corneliani´´ por !!""ªª[email protected]ªª""!!, en Flickr


Maserati Quattroporte Mexico DF por Daniel Palestino, en Flickr

Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4 por El Chico Automovil, en Flickr

Porsche Cayman S por El Chico Automovil, en Flickr

Ferrari F430 Spider México DF por Daniel Palestino, en Flickr

F430 por pcj145, en Flickr


----------



## CxIxMaN

Malaysia

State of Johor Sultan & Family car collection
http://super325.com/2011/09/20/cars-collection-by-johor-sultan-family-41-photos/


----------



## NordikNerd




----------



## licenseplateman

Edit


----------



## Corvinus

Another Swiss-registered Trabant:


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Perhaps in your cities it's a more common car, but there is a 2nd-generation Toyota MR2 in my block  I'll take a picture soon.


----------



## 1000city

Blackraven said:


> EXTREMELY rare (and it's the first unit in the country where I'm from)
> 
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...582056_110345575679186_805864_286471314_n.jpg
> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...14861_110345575679186_806533_1942521971_n.jpg
> 
> :banana:


Aventador! It's amazing :cheers: I just regret they didn't decide to make another beautiful model, Estoque.

Here's sth slightly less expensive  

The last edition of Cadillac DeVille, spotted few days ago



















Damn big toy


----------



## HMorales

*Mastretta MXT *

*"Black Oil"*
































































*Mastretta Facebook:*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=345605805473425&set=a.345601925473813.86623.131123886921619&type=3&permPage=1#!/MastrettaCars​


----------



## RTG

photographed last week


----------



## fbeavis

I've only seen two Ladas on the road in my life and one was within the past year. I haven't seen a Renault or a French marque for almost 20 years now. There were a few Yugos around about 25 years ago.


----------



## Satyricon84

fbeavis said:


> I've only seen two Ladas on the road in my life and one was within the past year. I haven't seen a Renault or a French marque for almost 20 years now. There were a few Yugos around about 25 years ago.


If we would know where you come from, these infos could have a sense...


----------



## CxIxMaN

Some very rare cars in Malaysia as they are classics probably the only ones in this country...

Ferrari Dino in Malaysia notice the Volvo behind.

Son of Ferrari by Khoo Xotics, on Flickr

Lamboghini Diablo

Unleash the Devil by Khoo Xotics, on Flickr

Chevrolet Corvette C3 Collectors Edition

Chevrolet Corvette C3 Collectors Edition by Khoo Xotics, on Flickr


----------



## Satyricon84

Spotted in Bergamo. Any idea of what car is that?


----------



## 1000city

^^Me no idea hno:^^



NorthWesternGuy said:


> Perhaps in your cities it's a more common car, but there is a 2nd-generation Toyota MR2 in my block  I'll take a picture soon.


Spotted yesterday in Katowice:



















I see this unit and another - black one - often. Other ones from time to time. Not an exotic car here, but also nothing common.


----------



## Satyricon84

I asked many people and nobody could tell what car is that, I think this is really rare also :nuts: when I spotted I didn't think so, that's why I took only that pic...if I knew it, I would have taken more! :bash:


----------



## Alemanniafan

Satyricon84 said:


> I asked many people and nobody could tell what car is that, I think this is really rare also :nuts: when I spotted I didn't think so, that's why I took only that pic...if I knew it, I would have taken more! :bash:


It's a Verist Rangecar from Italy.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Do you have some links? Cause on the net I cannot find it


----------



## Alemanniafan

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ Do you have some links? Cause on the net I cannot find it


Sorry that was just a really dumb old joke. (read out loud what I wrote)

I really also have no Idea. My first thought was Triumph or a TVR but it isn't.
I recall seeing that car somewhere before, but I have no Idea where. 
If I find it in one of my books or card games I'll tell you.

It would also be useful If you could post a closeup of the logo if your shot has a higher resolution than what you posted here.


----------



## Satyricon84

Alemanniafan said:


> Sorry that was just a really dumb old joke. (read out loud what I wrote)
> 
> I really also have no Idea. My first thought was Triumph or a TVR but it isn't.
> I recall seeing that car somewhere before, but I have no Idea where.
> If I find it in one of my books or card games I'll tell you.
> 
> It would also be useful If you could post a closeup of the logo if your shot has a higher resolution than what you posted here.


:rofl: I understood now that joke!! Unfortunately It's the only pic I have, I didn't think it was so rare otherwise I would have taken much more pic. Even in the original size the logo is not clear, seems little bit the Jaguar logo...

EDIT: There's a car company called Veritas, I thought you confused with it


----------



## licenseplateman

Bentley Brooklands in Växjö today


----------



## Satyricon84

Rolls-Royce Phantom (2003-current)


----------



## Satyricon84

Catheram 7


----------



## 1000city

Renault Avantime in Katowice. Vel Satis is rather uncommon, but these are really rare:


----------



## 1000city

The R8 Audis, first two spotted during Tour De Pologne in Katowice, the last one seen in a neighbouring city:





































These are really rare, at least in my area. There are days, that I see more (similar priced) 911s and Panameras, than R8s during all the last year :nuts:


----------



## czm3

Great thread guys!



1000city said:


> Spotted today, a little bit of America in my area
> 
> The legendary Crown Vic


This is actually a Mercury Grand Marquis (almost identical to the crown victoria)



Satyricon84 said:


> I asked many people and nobody could tell what car is that, I think this is really rare also :nuts: when I spotted I didn't think so, that's why I took only that pic...if I knew it, I would have taken more! :bash:


what car?


----------



## Satyricon84

Fiat Albea (2002-current). Spotted in Sesto San Giovanni (I)


----------



## Vienna21

Satyricon84 said:


> Fiat Albea (2002-current). Spotted in Sesto San Giovanni (I)


An Italian car, which is rare in Italy, strange,:lol: but it was just made for eastern europe I know.


----------



## NordikNerd

A Hummer parked in my neighbourhood. A rare car


----------



## Vienna21

2 pics I took last summer

The only Austrian car, but still rare here, a KTM X-Bow











No car, but rare, 2 Bombardier Can-Am Spyder parking next to each other. At least the engine is an Austrian Rotax.


----------



## Galro

I noticed that some of Oslos rare cars are actually viewable in streetview (mostly in the Norwegian streetview site called Finn.no though). Does anyone mind that I post them here or is that considered to be cheating? I will remove if anyone objects to it ... 


Two from the suburbs right outside the city:
Alpine a310 with ghastly spoiler. 










Mercedes 600:










Inside Oslos inner city:

Citroen SM doing service/repair work in the middle of the street:










Porsche 356 in rally costume:










Rolls-Royce Corniche second series:










VW Sp2. Can't be many of these in Europe? 










I don't know how rare these cars are elsewhere though. But quite rare by Norwegian standards.


----------



## licenseplateman

Galro said:


> I noticed that some of Oslos rare cars are actually viewable in streetview (mostly in the Norwegian streetview site called Finn.no though). Does anyone mind that I post them here or is that considered to be cheating? I will remove if anyone objects to it ...


I don't think that's cheating. It's okay to post those. Lovely cars kay:


----------



## Satyricon84

There are quite a lot norwegians in Brazil, could be that somebody brought it from there


----------



## Galro

Satyricon84 said:


> There are quite a lot norwegians in Brazil, could be that somebody brought it from there


I don't know. I'm actually surprised that it is possible to register South American only cars here in country, but it may be due to the age of the car in question? But like I said earlier in the tread then I also saw a Brasilia here so it have be possible somehow.


----------



## Satyricon84

This one is spotted in Norway


----------



## Satyricon84

Mercedes-Benz 280 SE (W126). (1979-1994). Spotted in Sesto San Giovanni (I)


----------



## Vienna21

Honda Accord (US-Version) in Vienna


----------



## wordsofsilence

Land Rover Defender in Sweden


----------



## CxIxMaN

2 Lamboghini Galado in Penang, Malaysia


4807634976_a84d8a589d_b by tan_dvd1, on Flickr

Camaro










Royal Perfection by Khoo Xotics, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Chevrolet Caprice










Porsche 911


















Porsche Carrera


----------



## Satyricon84

Ford Mustang GT (2005-current). Spotted in Orio al Serio (I)


----------



## Burden

Saw this the other week around the streets:


----------



## Corvinus

Electrical taxis and buses are rare in Switzerland altogether - but the only type operating in the "car-free" Zermatt resort.


----------



## Satyricon84

Audi R8 (2006-current). Spotted in Vimercate (I)


----------



## Galro

Satyricon84 said:


> Audi R8 (2006-current). Spotted in Vimercate (I)


Quite an expression on that guy. Did you stand there naked or something? :lol:


----------



## Satyricon84

Galro said:


> Quite an expression on that guy. Did you stand there naked or something? :lol:


Oh I neither had notice of him! Haha no I was with car and I think he was shocked by black metal music pumping loud in the stereo :rofl:


----------



## Satyricon84

Dodge Ram Van (1994-2003). Spotted in Monza (I)


----------



## Satyricon84

Lada-Vaz 110 (1995-current). Spotted in Monza (I)


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Värnamo I saw this Chrysler Vision


----------



## Vienna21

A Shelby Mustang next to a Porsche Panamera:


----------



## World 2 World

*Johor, Malaysia.*



rizalhakim said:


> Chrome Lamborghini Murcielago
> Owner - Tunku Mahkota Johor





rizalhakim said:


> CARS Collection - Johor Royalty
> for more click http://super325.com/2011/09/20/cars-collection-by-johor-sultan-family-41-photos/#more-1731


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Tingsryd

Lada Samara


----------



## wordsofsilence

DODGE STEALTH R/T


----------



## Satyricon84

Bmw Z1 RLE Alpina (1988-1991). Spotted in Milan (I). One of the rarest car I have seen, being this model produced in only 66 units.


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
Really cool one kay:

Some quite rare cars I spotted a few days ago at the same place in Växjö 

Mercedes-Benz W126


















Chevrolet Caprice


----------



## NordikNerd

Believe it or not, but I never saw a Ford Focus Coupe before. I don't think they sell them in Sweden.



The car to the right ? Toyota Supra ?


----------



## Vienna21

^^

1. It's a Ford Focus Convertible with foldable hardtop.

2. Unfortunately no Supra. Looks like a Hyundai Tiburon. Nothing rare in my country.

This is a Supra:


----------



## licenseplateman

NordikNerd said:


> Believe it or not, but I never saw a Ford Focus Coupe before. I don't think they sell them in Sweden.


I have seen a few of them, but they are very rare.


----------



## NordikNerd

licenseplateman said:


> I have seen a few of them, but they are very rare.


Convertibles & Coupes are for Continental Europe. In Sweden people don't need such flair, they need practical station waggons.


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Ferrari 360


















Porsche 968


----------



## Vienna21

Ford Pick-up


----------



## Satyricon84

Mercedes-Benz SLS 6.3 AMG. (2010-current). Spotted in Milan (I)


----------



## Satyricon84

Jeep Wrangler JK (2007-current). Spotted in Milan (I).


----------



## brewerfan386

I have seen a Mercedes SLS AMG, Porsche 911 Turbo w/ color shifting paint, Mercedes CLS 550, Maserati Quattroporte- Sport GT S, Lamborghini Murciélago, and quite a few high end BMW's/ Audi's around the Near West side of Madison, WI.


----------



## NordikNerd

Rare sight: Pontiac TransSport


----------



## Satyricon84

Ferrari California (2008-current). Spotted in Milan (I)


----------



## licenseplateman

Today I spotted this Volvo 480 in Nybro


----------



## NordikNerd

Very strange Daihatsu,I don't think I saw one before-


----------



## wordsofsilence

FORD TRANSIT 190
1977


----------



## NordikNerd

wordsofsilence said:


> FORD TRANSIT 190
> 1977
> 
> [[/IMG]


is this an orginal Ford Transit camper or rebuilt ?


----------



## Perennial Quest

Sure, it's a niche car, but you can see quite a few around in Italy



NordikNerd said:


> Very strange Daihatsu,I don't think I saw one before-


----------



## wordsofsilence

FACEL VEGA
1964


----------



## 1000city

^^ Now, that's a spot :cheers: ^^



NordikNerd said:


> Very strange Daihatsu,I don't think I saw one before-
> 
> [url]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7259/7499708370_248ba2bf24_c.jpg[/url]


Daihatsu Copen. Posted the one I've spotted in Vienna few weeks ago, my first ever. Few Daihatsus in Poland and never seen any Copen.


Here's some serious stuff spotted in Karlskrona, Sweden. Twe two Lambos were heading Gran Turismo Polonia. The Ferrari is a part of Bilsports museum in Karlskrona:


----------



## NordikNerd

Rare sports car on Skeppsbron, Stockholm


Not that rare car in Florence, Italy?


----------



## ANTAURO

*know some sports cars exotic, rare in the city of Lima, Peru*

lamborghini LP 570 superllegera performance 










mercedes benz sls amg









viper srt10 paxton supercharger









*aston martin vantage S y vantage V12*









*ferrari f430*


----------



## licenseplateman

Yesterday in Helsingborg

Bentley Continental


----------



## ANTAURO

well here's a very rare car was taken in the city of Chimbote, Peru









*guess what brand can be*

in the city of Arequipa in Peru found this mini cooper









and this Hyundai


----------



## van_allen78

licenseplateman said:


> Today in Växjö I saw this Maserati Quattroporte! The second one I have seen :cheers::cheers:


HOW MANY INHABITS GOT YOUR CITY ? I JUST WANT TO COMPARE THAT IN MY TOWN ,Baia Mare, ROMANIA (it has around 100 000 inh.) there are 2 such cars .


----------



## van_allen78

Satyricon84 said:


> Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione (2007-2010). Produced in 500 units. Spotted in Milan (I)


don t u have any idea how much cost this car (I.M. used car now) in Italy ?


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ There's one on sell in Torino, the price is 250.000 €


----------



## NordikNerd

van_allen78 said:


> HOW MANY INHABITS GOT YOUR CITY ? I JUST WANT TO COMPARE THAT IN MY TOWN ,Baia Mare, ROMANIA (it has around 100 000 inh.) there are 2 such cars .


Växjö, Sweden has a pop. of 60 887 inhabitants.

I see the Växjö library looks very soviet-like, same type of architecture as the Norrköping library.


----------



## ANTAURO

the pagani zonda in

argentina


















uruguay


















even more rare that I find these cars ugly


----------



## Galro

wordsofsilence said:


> FACEL VEGA
> 1964


This is a Facel Vega Facellial. Nice spot! kay:


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö I saw a Ferrari. Sorry for bad pic. Anybody know what model it is?


----------



## Galro

^^ It's a 599 with blacked out rear lights.


----------



## licenseplateman

Galro said:


> ^^ It's a 599 with blacked out rear lights.


Thank you


----------



## ANTAURO

This is in argentina or mexico



HMorales said:


> What do you think about the Mastretta MXT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## licenseplateman

Satyricon84 said:


> I think this thread lost a lot of quality since people started to post pics taken on the net. That's senseless, imho....


I agree.


----------



## Vienna21

licenseplateman said:


> I agree.


The thread is called "Rare cars on YOUR streets". Do you really think that guy sees that many Lamborghinis and Ferraris in Peru. Even in Austria they are a rare sight.
Maybe we should change the thread's name into "Rare cars you have seen".


----------



## licenseplateman

Vienna21 said:


> The thread is called "Rare cars on YOUR streets". Do you really think that guy sees that many Lamborghinis and Ferraris in Peru. Even in Austria they are a rare sight.
> Maybe we should change the thread's name into "Rare cars you have seen".


I don't think we need to change the title since I wrote ''No pics from the internet'' a few minutes ago. Hopefully people will understand that and not post any more pics from the net.

Anyway, here's a Maserati I saw today in Ljungby


----------



## HMorales

ANTAURO said:


> This is in argentina or mexico


All photos are in Mexico, is an Mexican Car.


----------



## Satyricon84

licenseplateman said:


> Hopefully people will understand that and not post any more pics from the net.


You're very trustful about people :lol:


----------



## licenseplateman

Satyricon84 said:


> You're very trustful about people :lol:


Yes


----------



## NordikNerd

licenseplateman said:


> Anyway, here's a Maserati I saw today in Ljungby




I saw one Maserati in Sweden this year. Skeppsbron, Stockholm

There are two Maserati-dealers: One in Stockholm, the other one in Malmö.

They also sell Ferrari & Bentley.


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
I have seen five Maseratis this year in Sweden 

The strangest place I spotted one was near Bor, a village in Värnamo municipality with a population of 1 000 :nuts:

I couldn't take a picture of that one though.


----------



## KiwiGuy

Keeping in with the Maserati theme, here's a photo I took on a rainy Thursday last week:









And here is a Fiat X1/9, looking relatively tidy:


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Lexus GS300










A friend sent a pic of this Maserati GranTurismo


----------



## licenseplateman

I saw this Lamborghini in Värnamo today.


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Jaguar XK8









Cadillac SRX 4


----------



## dubart

Is that a temporary plate on a Cadillac?


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

dubart said:


> Is that a temporary plate on a Cadillac?


Yes, it is!


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Seen today

Lincoln MKX


----------



## Kristian_KG

Satyricon84 said:


> Aston Martin Vanquish (2001-2007). Spotted in Milan (I)


one of my favourite car!!


----------



## Vienna21

In summer I can see a lot of cars from former Sowjet Unions and other Eastern European Countries in Vienna. I saw a lot of Japanese Cars we don't have here. Are they all grey imports?



















Lexus ES 350




















Nissan Teana












Toyota Camry Solara with German US-Size Plate. No front plate. I think that's not legal, right?




















Acura MDX




















Toyota FJ-Cruiser US-Import to Austria












Rolls Royce Drophead Coupe












KTM X-Bow (the only Austrian car at the moment)












What happened to this Ferrari?












Pontiac Bonneville












Subaru Impreza WRX STi (2002–2005)


----------



## 1000city

Vienna21 said:


> In summer I can see a lot of cars from former Sowjet Unions and other Eastern European Countries in Vienna. I saw a lot of Japanese Cars we don't have here. Are they all grey imports?


For Poland, Chechia, Slovakia, Hungary, Romania, Baltic and Balkan States - yes, all grey imports. For Ukraine, Russia etc. not necessarily. They oficially get a lot of cars we don't have in Central and Western Europe - chinese, iranian, things like the above Nissan Teana and other japanese stuff, when we only have few models of Lexus and Infiniti.

BTW: South of Katowice metro I've spotted black RR Phantom Coupe (not sure if Drophead or hardtop one) with russian plates recently. Twice, on the same route, different directions. Sadly no photo. HUGE TOY :cheers:




Halfpipesaur said:


> What the hell is that?


Wannabe Lambo Murcielago, born Toyota MR2 :lol:

Showroom Lada Kalina spotted in a lesser city in southern Poland:










Very few older Ladas left on polish roads, and new ones are virtually unsaleable here. Lada doesn't even have professional sales net, only a handfull of small dealers, that also sell other stuff to make some money. This particular sales bicycles, scooters auto- and bike parts etc. Quite probable, that never sold any Lada. And that's the only Kalina I've ever seen with polish plates.

3rd generation Infiniti M35 with belarussian plates. These were not officially available in Poland and probably in any EU-state neither:










Grey import Acura MDX spotted in my metro area:



















Bentley Continental GT spoted in Katowice:



















Sorry for poor quality hno:


----------



## bolg

Went out for a coffee today and managed to spot a Maserati 3200 GT, a Ferrari F430 and two Porche Boxsters but wasn't fast enough with the camera. :/


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Audi R8 Spyder


----------



## bolg

Just got home from an evening with billiard and beer. Spotted these in my neighbourhood (sorry for the poor quality, I've had a few and my cellphone camera isn't that good):

Maserati Quattroporte
http://i.imgur.com/sIN3A.jpg

Jaguar XJ6
http://i.imgur.com/ZWsbD.jpg


----------



## licenseplateman

Volvo 480


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Geely CK, I have never seen nor heard for this Chinese car before


















Chrysler Sebring


----------



## 1000city

^^ Nice. Some Sebrings around, but never seen this gen. in coupe body, only sedan and convertible. Not to mention I've never seen any Geely.


A bunch of grey import NA-spec japanese spotted in/around Katowice:

Scion xA serving as a taxi









Imho quite ugly Honda Civic Coupe...


















.. and another one









Nissan Altima









Toyota Highlander









And now some genuine american cars:

Chevy Camaro









Dodge Viper


















Buick Riviera



























^^ You’re much more likely to spot a Viper than a Riviera here  ^^


----------



## Quall

Renault Master camper with Swiss plates



















Ferrari 360 Spider


----------



## licenseplateman

Spotted these two recently in Växjö

Dacia Logan with Polish plates. Dacia Logan sedan is not sold in Sweden.


















Infiniti FX


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

licenseplateman said:


> Dacia Logan sedan is not sold in Sweden.
> Infiniti FX


Dacias are very common here, Infiniti FX is also common and that's the only model from Infiniti sold here. 

Today I spotted a Chrysler LeBaron


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
Dacias are not that rare in Sweden, but the Logan sedan is not sold here. The Logan estate is sold here though.

Infinitis are very rare and I don't think they are sold here at all. Most Infinitis I've seen had foreign license plates.


----------



## Lockett392




----------



## nediM5

German reg. Lamborghini Aventador, has been lurking around in Sarajevo lately. On low rpms it sounds like Toyota Prius, but when he hits the throttle, the car wakes up half a city. 
Here's a pic:


----------



## wordsofsilence

CHEVROLET CAPRICE WAGON
1992


----------



## Galro

Oslo today. Two Tesla roadsters. 


P1020164 by Ikøn, on Flickr


P1020166 by Ikøn, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman

Today at the E4 close to Ljungby, Sweden I spotted a old Zastava 128 registered in Serbia. Very rare. The second time I see a Zastava in Sweden. I couldn't take a picture though.

Here's some other quite rare cars that I spotted recently

In Växjö

Chrysler LeBaron










Nissan Skyline


















In Ronneby

GMC Van


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Could it be a rare school bus too? I have one, from my own community: someone told me it's from the 1970s or 80s, and it's still in operation today.


----------



## licenseplateman

3 rare cars recently spotted in Växjö

Ferrari F355 Spider


















Aston Martin Rapide


















Chevrolet Corsica


----------



## wordsofsilence

LADA NIVA


----------



## trece verde

Wow, GM has made some butt-fugly cars...hno:


----------



## Galro

Aston Martin DB7 in Oslo today. Not sure if it is considered rare? 


Aston Martin DB7 by Ikøn, on Flickr


----------



## Vienna21

Mitusbishi i-MIEV












Maybach




















Toyota Previa/Estima (this generation not officialy sold in Europe)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Zastava 101








[/url] A Ferrari! by reverbca, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Galro

^^ I like the old Citroën Ami 8 in the background.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Galro said:


> ^^ I like the old Citroën Ami 8 in the background.


You can still find them on the streets of Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Citroen


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Peugeot 504


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

an really old Mercedes


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

i think this is Triumph


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Fiat


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

i don't know what is this


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

this to


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

also


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skoda 1000 MB


----------



## carlesnuc

Skopje/Скопје;99313470 said:


> i don't know what is this


Simca 1000,made in France (1961-1978)


----------



## NordikNerd

Skopje/Скопје;99313421 said:


> i think this is Triumph


1960's Ford Taunus


----------



## Galro

Skopje/Скопје;99313493 said:


> this to


It's a first generation Fiat 500 (also known as Topolino). 



Skopje/Скопје;99313529 said:


> also


It's a Volkswagen Karmann Ghia.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Galro said:


> It's a first generation Fiat 500 (also known as Topolino).
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Volkswagen Karmann Ghia.


Thanks


----------



## Perennial Quest

This actually is a Fiat 1300



Skopje/Скопје;99120483 said:


> Old Lada on the Skopje streets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] Skopje Street Fleet, Lada by Jullezs, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## cecotto

in Monaco
Antique series (X)


> Current antique vehicles (> 25 years old) series since 1986, rear in blue on white with blue border.
> The registration consists of the letter X, followed by three numerals.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Renault 4








[/url] Out of service.. by Иван Џиковски, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## vraem

closed your mouth with this you think many insurance in India only had a cart or motorcycle taxi cars



studdmanster said:


> Lamborghini Gallardo (Noctis Special edition) in Kolkata, India
> 
> 
> free image hosting


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Could also be a subaru or suzuki


----------



## loefet

NordikNerd said:


> Rare japanese private import ?? never saw one and I dont recognize the brand.


That would be a Nissan Stagea if I remember correctly. 
Wonder if it's one that have the R33 Skyline GTR engine, if so then it's a real monster in a family wagon camouflage 
Though I have to say that it would be strange to import one that didn't have it..


----------



## Black Watch

Spotted this Rover P4 Saloon last month:


















Also, I came across this Audi R8 two weeks ago:


















Also came across this Fiat coupe on the same day:


















Could someone identify the model number of the Fiat, please?


----------



## janiss

Fiat 124 Spider, probably


----------



## Perennial Quest

loefet said:


> That would be a Nissan Stagea if I remember correctly.
> Wonder if it's one that have the R33 Skyline GTR engine, if so then it's a real monster in a family wagon camouflage
> Though I have to say that it would be strange to import one that didn't have it..


Yes, you are correct. Thank you for the information. I've never seen one of those before.


----------



## Perennial Quest

janiss said:


> Fiat 124 Spider, probably


Yes, it's a 124 Spider.


----------



## Black Watch

Cheers, guys.


----------



## SRC_100

NordikNerd said:


> Rare japanese private import ?? never saw one and I dont recognize the brand.


Definitely Nissan Stagea 260RS. Probably imported form Australia

e.g.1 or e.g.2


----------



## Jordantimber

Bugatti Veyron


----------



## chilcano

*Chisinau, Moldova* (the poorest country of Europe)


----------



## chilcano

++ moldova


----------



## chilcano

ECUADOR RARE CARS



jarahell said:


> aki algunos sacados de las calles ecuatorianas
> 
> 
> 
> un renault megane con un bonito tunning


----------



## chilcano

ECUADOR RARE CARS



jarahell said:


> algunos clásicos de riobamba:














jarahell said:


>


----------



## philmar

Well they aren't my streets but I can walk hem any time I want....

Wow - I read this EXCELLENT news article in the NYdaily news about old cars in Havana:

*http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/american-classic-cars-symbol-old-havana-article-1.1980143*


El Capitolio - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


capitalism meets communism - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Urban decay in Old Havana by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Havana evenings by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


doggie & Dodge - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Quilmes, Argentina, 2013:
*


Quilmeño89 said:


> Por otro lado, miren lo que estacionó frente al Bingo Golden Jack, en la peatonal de Quilmes, el año pasado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.miradaquilmesoeste.com.ar/2013/10/furor-por-el-coche-de-los-cazafantasmas.html*
> 
> Si bien es un Cadillac, no es del '59 como el de la película, sino del '66 (supongo). No obstante, no deja de ser llamativo y lo mejor debe ser verlo pasar por la calle.


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Quilmes, Argentina, 2009:*



Quilmeño89 said:


> Esto es del 2009, pero recién lo veo: un *Lamborghini Gallardo* por el centro de Quilmes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FUENTE*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ford Galaxie 500 (1966) in Ohrid, Macedonia










photo by MUTLU CESUR


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Thanks. It`s beautiful !!!
For me it`s more exciting than Mustang


----------



## NordikNerd

Chrysler Concorde LXI, very rare privately imported car in Sweden.


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Corvette C3 1978, Quilmes, Argentina, 2013:*



Quilmeño89 said:


> *1.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.*



*I have seen three other Corvettes in this city: a yellow C4 (I haven't photos), this burgundy C4 (September 2014):*



Quilmeño89 said:


>


*For clarity, here is a complete picture of this model taken from the web.*

*And this black C6 (for sale in this place):*

















http://m.autos-ar.com/autos/Chevrolet-Corvette-2007-634254.asp


*These cars are quite rare in Argentina. In fact, it is rare to see very exclusive cars in this country. Just a few rich like to flaunt expensive and flashly cars. Most of them have Mercedes-Benz, Audi and BMW.*


----------



## Perennial Quest

Thank you for the information Quilmeño89.
Apparently locally produced vehicles have realtively comparable pricetags. Even though they are still more expensive than here. I am really surprised about this. (Not to mention gaming consoles pricing you reported! :nuts: )



Quilmeño89 said:


> Supposedly these cars are produced in Argentina:
> 
> *Ford Focus:* from AR$ 205.600 (*U$S 24.075*, Focus S) to AR$ 399.300 (*U$S 46.756*, Focus Titanium AT).
> 
> *Chevrolet Agile:* from AR$ 163.700 (*U$S 19.168*, Agile LS) to AR$ 207.100 (*U$S 24.250*, Agile Effect).
> 
> *Honda City:* from AR$ 223.950 (*U$S 26.224*, City LX MT) to AR$ 236.500 (*U$S 27.693*, City EXL AT).
> 
> *Citroën C4:* from AR$ 165.500 (*U$S 19.379*, C4 5 doors) to AR$ 360.070 (*U$S 42.163*, C4 Lounge Exclusive Pack Select).
> 
> *Peugeot 308:* from AR$ 201.000 (*U$S 23.536*, 308 Active) to AR$ 400.255 (*U$S 46.868*, 308 CC).
> 
> Other cars produced in Argentina are:
> Fiat Palio, Fiat Siena, Ford Ranger, Peugeot 207, Peugeot 408, Peugeot Partner, Citroën Berlingo, Renault Clio II and Mio, Renault Symbol, Renault Kangoo, Toyota Hilux, Volkswagen Suran, Volkswagen Amarok, etc.
> 
> Not only cars are expensive, but everything is expensive: you can have a PlayStation 3 for AR$ 7.999 (*U$S 878*) and a PS4 for AR$ 8999 (*U$S 1054*). Those prices are on-line.
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic about the economy. I will post more rare cars in my city. I have many photos.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Volkswagen 1300 (Beetle / Käfer) registered in Ohrid, Macedonia, seen in Durrës, Albania - August 2014

Volkswagen 1300 by The Broccoli, on Flickr

And I don't know if it's ok to post this one, but this kind of vehicles are quite common to see in my country. They've been used for chopping woods in the areas where the households are using wood for heating during the winters...  They are quite interesting for me.

WP_20140813_08_32_04_Pro__highres by uflecu, on Flickr


----------



## Quilmeño89

^^ Oh, WTF¡? I don't recommend you get run over by that car if the saw is running :lol:.


----------



## Quilmeño89

Taken a few minutes ago, in *Quilmes, Argentina*:

*1.*









*2.*










It's a pretty rare car to see in Argentina. American cars are not usually seen around here.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Really nice one :cheers:


----------



## destablanco4

unik


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Some rare cars in Toronto
Alfa Romeo Spider









Mitsubishi 3000GT









And a Lada Niva








all photos by me


----------



## NordikNerd

*Maybe a common car in North America, but not here in Scandinavia*


----------



## NordikNerd

*Mistubishi Endeavor U.S Market grey import car, Stockholm Sweden*


----------



## chilcano

*Pagani Zonda 760 RS: unique in the world only in Chile Running?*









foro.chilehardware.com/automoviles/1067437-autos-unicos-ricos-interesantes-chile-publica-aqui-tus-hallazgos-18.html

in youtube


----------



## ExoticPlateSpotter

Have you ever seen any modern Skoda (Yes of course, it's a Czech manufacturer owned by VW) in North America (United States for example)?


----------



## LtBk

Skoda never had any presence in the USA, so no. It be nice if they brought their cars here.


----------



## NordikNerd

LtBk said:


> Skoda never had any presence in the USA, so no. It be nice if they brought their cars here.


Yes, but who would buy them ? I think the North American auto market does well with VW. I wonder why the Jetta was so popular in Mexico and the USA ? In Sweden the Jetta was considered to be a typical grandma's car.

It seems like the only european brands popular in North America are Mercedes, BMW, VW and maybe Volvo. Probably with the exception for Quebec ??


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ In Canada there are lots of Fiats and Minis. 



ExoticPlateSpotter said:


> Have you ever seen any modern Skoda (Yes of course, it's a Czech manufacturer owned by VW) in North America (United States for example)?


I've seen some when I went to the Bahamas.


----------



## LtBk

NordikNerd said:


> Yes, but who would buy them ? I think the North American auto market does well with VW. I wonder why the Jetta was so popular in Mexico and the USA ? In Sweden the Jetta was considered to be a typical grandma's car.
> 
> It seems like the only european brands popular in North America are Mercedes, BMW, VW and maybe Volvo. Probably with the exception for Quebec ??


I don't know, but I could see a market for Skoda here in the US.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Saw a Lamborghini Reventon, Dodge Viper, a Ferarri F430 Spider, and what I believe was a McLaren of some sort. I didn't have my phone though to take photos


----------



## Quilmeño89

NordikNerd said:


> Yes, but who would buy them ? I think the North American auto market does well with VW. I wonder why the Jetta was so popular in Mexico and the USA ? In Sweden the Jetta was considered to be a typical grandma's car.


In Argentina, the Jetta 1, 2 & 3 were virtually nonexistent. The 5 and 6 are like a cheaper version of a Mercedes Benz or a BMW. That is, an executive car (Jetta 4 is in the same range as the Golf). But it is not called Jetta: "Jetta" with English pronunciation sounds like the Spanish _yeta_ (synonymous with "bad luck"), and pronounced in Spanish (about "hay'tah", written _jeta_), is a derogatory way to refer to a person's face. So Jetta 4 was called Bora, and from 5 on, it was called Vento (sold in simultaneous with the Bora, but located in an upper range, as a different model).


----------



## NordikNerd

Quilmeño89 said:


> In Argentina, the Jetta 1, 2 & 3 were virtually nonexistent. The 5 and 6 are like a cheaper version of a Mercedes Benz or a BMW. That is, an executive car (Jetta 4 is in the same range as the Golf). But it is not called Jetta: "Jetta" with English pronunciation sounds like the Spanish _yeta_ (synonymous with "bad luck"), and pronounced in Spanish (about "hay'tah", written _jeta_), is a derogatory way to refer to a person's face. So Jetta 4 was called Bora, and from 5 on, it was called Vento (sold in simultaneous with the Bora, but located in an upper range, as a different model).


In North America they were always called Jetta, for some reason they didnt change the name like they did elsewhere.

In North America people prefer sedans, so that's probably the reason for the Jetta to sell that well there, it's one of the best selling imported cars in the US. 

In Sweden, people prefer station wagons and hatchbacks, so the Jetta didnt sell well here, mostly old folks drive Jetta/Vento/Bora. The old Volvo 343 was also a typical grandpa's car.


----------



## chilcano

Ecuador


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I couldnt take pictures, sadly, but I recently saw a 1973 GMC motor home that looked similar to this:


----------



## Galro

ThatOneGuy said:


> This...thing
> \http://i.imgur.com/uw5N5As.jpg\


Looks like a Volvo TP21.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I thought it was a Frankenstein between a 40s American van and a semi truck :lol:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

This old Zastava model became rarity in my country. This one is photographed in the city of Ohrid.

IMG_9648 by Emre Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Base on Fiat I suppose


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Off course.


----------



## Galro

Mint 1985 Citroen BX Sport seen in Oslo today. Only 2500 examples were made of the first series of the Sport which I believe this one belongs to, making it somewhat rare-ish. At least today after many have rusted apart.


1985 Citroen BX Sport par Fredrik, on ipernity


1985 Citroen BX Sport par Fredrik, on ipernity


1985 Citroen BX Sport par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## JotaKelly

*Adoro esses carros*



SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> Base on Fiat I suppose


Esses carros nos fazem lembrar nossa infância rs


----------



## JotaKelly

*Que ano que é esse?*



Galro said:


> Looks like a Volvo TP21.


Esse ai é fenômeno !!


----------



## RokasLT

*Opel Manta in Kaunas*
















*Grinnall Scorpion in Kaunas*








*Tesla Model S in Kaunas*








*McLaren MP4-12C in Kaunas*
























*Lamborghini Diablo SV in Kaunas*








*Fisker Karma in Klaipeda*








*Mercedes Benz S500 4Matic in Klaiped*


----------



## RokasLT

*Photos from friens (cars lovers) from Vilnius*


----------



## RokasLT

*MORE*


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT

*In LT brown numbers are for historical cars*


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## NordikNerd

*A rare Zimmer Golden Spirit*









1986 Zimmer Golden Spirit


It would surprise me if there are more than 2-3 of these rare cars in Sweden. They look similar to the Excalibur cars.


Photo taken today about 40 minutes ago. 2015:10:16 17:36:59


----------



## Quilmeño89

*QUILMES, Argentina*

My brother saw this car today. He couldn't take photos but, fortunately, the car is *for rent in Internet*. Here are two pics from that page:




















Today or tomorrow I'll go there to see if I can find it to take my own photos.


----------



## Quilmeño89

*QUILMES, Argentina*

Well, I couldn't find the Yellow Cab today, but I found this in the same place:

*MG MGB*










It's not so common here.


----------



## Pell0

*Morgan 3 wheeler*


image hosting over 10mb

Sorry for bad quality..


----------



## RokasLT

Happy OCT 21 / 2015 / 04
One of original DeLoreans in LT: 
http://www.delfi.lt/video/auto/d-matijosaitis-uzkure-saugiai-slepta-laiko-masina-ju-pasaulyje-pagaminta-tik-8-tukst.d?id=69344180


----------



## RokasLT

*Newest Porsche 911 Turbo S*


----------



## Avatar

NSW Premier arrives to a meeting on Back to the Future day in a tricked out Delorean...
Sydney Australia


----------



## ArW

*Porsche in Paris*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Real oldtimer on the streets of Skopje - The Czech *Skoda*










source


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## Quilmeño89

^^ :drool:

One of the most beautiful cars ever.


----------



## RokasLT

*CARRERA GTS 4*


----------



## beingchinmay

Very Nice Pic
All Pic Are Very Good


----------



## ourcity

Bentley.


----------



## NordikNerd

2012 HYUNDAI GENESIS COUPE. 

This car is not marketed by Hyundai dealers in Sweden. Very rare.


----------



## Quilmeño89

This is the rarest car I've ever seen (personally) in my city, Quilmes:

*Chrysler 300 limousine:*





























Sorry for the bad quality. I did what I could.

This type of cars are all for rent in Argentina (weddings, parties, etc.). Nobody has a limo, not even the rich people.


----------



## RokasLT

PORSCHE 911 CARRERA GT3 RS IN LITHUANIA


----------



## NordikNerd

*2005 Ssang Yong KYRON*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Man, SsangYongs are so ugly.


----------



## NordikNerd

ThatOneGuy said:


> Man, SsangYongs are so ugly.


Indeed, awkward design and funny model names.

Tivoli
Rodius
Musso
Rexton
Kyron
Korando
Actyon


----------



## KamZolt

My Mercury Cougar is pretty rare in Poland.


My car by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr​


----------



## NordikNerd

KamZolt said:


> My Mercury Cougar is pretty rare in Poland.


American cars are rare in Poland probably because they hardly fit into a standard sized polish garage ??

I live in Sweden and I have a Volvo V70 which is considered to be a big car here. I really dont have much space left in my garage when I have parked it, a Mercury Cougar 7th generation is 1,857 mm wide, it would also fit into my garage, but it's on the margin and I would need more time to park. I used to have a Citroen C8 that has the same width as the Mercury Cougar, which is 57mm wider than the Volvo V70.


I have driven both in Germany and Poland and my impression is that garages and parkingspaces are even narrower there compared to Sweden, probably because of more expensive land. I actually scratched my Volvo V70 in a narrow hotel garage in Binz, Germany. It took me 20 minutes to get out of that garage each time because I had to watch the remaining space on the sides all the time.

I would say that there are 3 reasons why full size US-cars don't make it outside the US and Canada.

1) They are too big, most countries dont have enough space for them.
2) They consume too much fuel. 
3) They are too heavy resulting in high road taxes.
also they are a bit outdated, most drivers today prefer frontwheel drive cars.


----------



## KamZolt

^^
N. American cars (especially classic ones) are not that popular in Poland mostly because they are widely considered to be very expensive, and EXTREMELY expensive to run.

From my personal experience based on driving a Mercury Cougar (V6 3.8L) in Poland I can say:
- It does consume a lot of fuel.
- Spare parts aren't easy to get, and they don't come cheap.
- It is not easy to find a place to park it. Most of the parking spots here are designed for compact cars.
The biggest challenge for drivers in Poland is still dodging holes in the roads .

Anyways, I do like the looks of my car. It drives well and I find it comfortable.


----------



## KiffKiff

DS e-Tense concept by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

MB Military Vehicle outside a supermarket.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Zastava 1300 on the streets of Skopje, Macedonia. Many years ago they were so normal site on the streets, but today they are such a rarity. 

160416-skopje-bernard-7006 by Marc Morell, on Flickr


----------



## GrahamClayton

Spotted at Hobartville, NSW, Australia last Tuesday - a 1969 Pontiac GTO 2-door hardtop.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

This rare model of Citroen was spotted in Skopje, Macedonia, about a month ago...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

MB C-class with high roof.


----------



## NordikNerd

*Ssang Yong Tivoli*- are these cars common anywhere ?


----------



## dubart

Yesterday in Zadar (Croatia).


----------



## NordikNerd

1993 *Audi V8* US-version (illegally parked vehicle)


----------



## Atif Islam

Walks- wagon


----------



## Pcity

Porsche Cayenne S Lumma Design


----------



## SRC_100

^^
trashy and awful! icard:
No one normal would not want to have it


----------



## Quilmeño89

There are only *five* Ferrari 458 Spider in Argentina. 

Last Saturday in *Quilmes* (my city), the local police seized one of those Ferraris and placed it in storage because the driver had neither the driver's license nor the papers of the car. Also, the car had no front license plate (which is illegal in Argentina) and the rear license plate was adulterated (they had used black tape to make it difficult to read). The driver, a resident of Quilmes, argued that the car belongs to a company.

Photos:





































Source


----------



## Balkanada

Never even heard of this car before today :nuts: the VW Phaeton supposedly tried to crack the North American market over a decade ago but didn't end up selling more than 3,000 vehicles in the US and Canada combined before it was pulled off. I presume this was spotted in Toronto since it was posted on the Toronto Car Spotting group on Facebook


----------



## NordikNerd

*Vw Phaeton*



Balkanada said:


> Never even heard of this car before today ,


I think I have seen the Vw Phaeton maybe 2-3 times in all my life. I think it's rare in most countries. 

It's probably more common in countries with a high percentage of very wealthy people as maybe in Russia and China ?


----------



## Quilmeño89

From Wikipedia: "The Phaeton has been considered as the least profitable car that the European automotive industry has had in all its history."

Here's an article (in Spanish) with the 5 keys that failed the Volkswagen Phaeton: http://www.diariomotor.com/2016/04/09/volkswagen-phaeton-fracaso/


​


----------



## Quilmeño89

From Buenos Aires, Argentina:


Source



P.S. It was intended to be used as the presidential car in 2008, but it was never consummated.


----------



## redbaron_012

When was the last time you saw one of these ? An Australian Falcon...not the last model but the previous model...Not sure if this was consummated either ? But has the goods I reckon ? PS...The green P plate in the back window means it's a young fella...you know, lots of testosterone and all that...same the world over !


----------



## redbaron_012

GrahamClayton said:


> Spotted at Hobartville, NSW, Australia last Tuesday - a 1969 Pontiac GTO 2-door hardtop.


I think that may be a convertible ? I remember when that model came out they showed someone wielding a sledge hammer at the nose...??? It was...(slightly ) padded ???
...Yeah, just looked up Wiki something...


----------



## SRC_100

Some rare cars from *Car Spotting Polska*:

1. *RR Wraith*









2. *Nissan Skyline R34 GT-T*









3. *Bentley Continental GT V8*


4. *Dodge Challenger SRT 392*









5. *Bentley Bentayga*


















6. *Jaguar F-Type S Coupe AWD*









7. *Ferrari 458 Spider*


















*source*


----------



## SRC_100

Next rare cars from *Car Spotting Polska*:

8. *Aventador LP750-4 Superveloce*


















9. *[Ferrari 328 GTB*









10. *McLaren 650S Spider*


















11. *Alfa Romeo 4C*


















12. *Fiat 126p* and *Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio*









13. *Aston Martin DBS Volante*









14. *Ferrari Testarossa* :heart:  :master: 









15. *Fisker Karma*









16. *Aston Martin Rapide*









17. *Lancia Delta HF Integrale*









18. *Maserati Quattroporte*









*source*


----------



## SRC_100

Next rare cars from *Car Spotting Polska*:

19. *Ferrari California T*


















20. *Maserati Levante*



























21. *Ford Focus III RS 2016*


















22. *Aventador LP750-4 Superveloce Roadster*


















23. *Aston Martin Virage*









24. *lamborghini Aventador LP700-4 & Huracan LP610-4 Avio*









25. *Porsche Carrera GT & Ferrari 599 GTO*









26. *Morgan 4/4*









27. *MB SLR McLaren Roadster 722 S, Lamborghini Aventador LP700-4, Ferrari F12 Berlinetta, Ferrari FF, Ferrari California, Ferrari 458 Italia i Ferrari F355 F1 Spider.*









28. *Lamborghini Aventador LP700-4 & Ferrari F12 Berlinetta*









29. *Fiat 126p & Aston Martin Lagonda*









*source*


----------



## ahmedadham




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Two old cars (I couldn't see their brands names) spotted on my walk in Skopje, Macedonia

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

^^ FIAT Topolino


----------



## talhayousuf

NordikNerd said:


> If the SAAB 95 is considered rare in sweden, it is almost non existant in other countries.
> 
> The Saab 95 is way more common than the Renault 12 (?)
> 
> Lada Samara was not an uncommon car in the 90's but now I rarely see them.


:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Quilmeño89

*QUILMES, Argentina*

*Peugeot 107* (with Uruguayan license plate):











​*This model was never sold in Argentina. Here we only had the 106.*



​


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

Soviet Cars in Los Angeles


----------



## NordikNerd

*Moskwitsch*

^^ The soviet cars seem so out of place in L.A

The Moskwitsch 408 exported to western europe had 
quad headlights and a better upgraded body corresponding to the European safety standards.









Moskwitsch 408 in Stockholm, Sweden.









The export version had quad lights.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Those trucks are very out of place, but I have seen a few Ladas in Toronto


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

ThatOneGuy said:


> Those trucks are very out of place, but I have seen a few Ladas in Toronto


One more just arrived. Will post on here. There are a lot of Ladas in US now. 

I have Moskvitch in Russia and about to acquire another one in May.


----------



## RokasLT

*LITHUANIA*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Someone at my school has a mustang like that but bright red. Very nice car.


----------



## RokasLT

ThatOneGuy said:


> Someone at my school has a mustang like that but bright red. Very nice car.


l don't know if engine is tuned up, but body have some changes. 
Does S550 GT have turbos?


----------



## RokasLT

*FERRARI GT4 LUSSO, in Maserati dealership, Vilnius*


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## goldenretriever

rare and endangered cars. 
hehehe


----------



## RokasLT

*Interesting historical fact: 30 years ago, in Lithuanian, car called LADA Samara EVA was constructed, who competed in WRC B class (till now it was in private collection in LT, now sold and goes to Russia)*


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Last year 






this year the Exhibition is 27 May

and the race is 28 May

last year race






All the cars is from Madeira Island


----------



## TienAd

woww
that's great


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## Oskar.Mx

*
Mexico City*

1935 Auburn 851 Boattail Speedster Supercharged 


Auburn by Oscar Arellano-Gibelli, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Buick Special 1954, 264 Ci V8, Vilnius*


----------



## RokasLT

*NASH TOURING SPORT 1922, Kaunas*


----------



## RokasLT

*Buick LeSabre Custom*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Renault 12 TL in Skopje, Macedonia

Renault 12 TL in Macedonia by TheCarArchives, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RandomDude01

These things are quite common in Las Vegas.


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Zastava 750 in Ohrid, Macedonia (not so rare, but not so common either). This one looks well preserved.

Carro servio Zastava by Mundo por Terra, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Someone got this shot in Vilnius xD*


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Old Ford in Skopje, Macedonia


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

I don't think this car is that rare in Europe, but it's quite a sight over this side of the pond


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Alfa Romeo Brera? :hmm:


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> Alfa Romeo Brera? :hmm:


Yes it is  It's the only one I've seen in my life so far. It has license plates from another Mexican state and it's been since December here, probably sent by his company to work.


----------



## hugh

Maxi_Moscow said:


> Soviet Cars in Los Angeles]


What's the story there - were they imported by car enthusiasts? 
Useful for props in the movie industry.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

100% of the cars are resident in Madeira


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## Maxi_Moscow

I will post rare cars on Russian roads.

It is a video from a retro show. Most of the cars (USSR made) were common for a long time and now you will barely see one. 

I decided to make a short video with no words but nice music. Enjoy!


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

hugh said:


> What's the story there - were they imported by car enthusiasts?
> Useful for props in the movie industry.


They were imported by car enthusiasts. 

There are over 400 cars in US as is and much more are coming.


----------



## Balkanada

Saw an antique Rolls Royce the other day...


----------



## Quilmeño89

Skopje/Скопје;140076541 said:


> Old Ford in Skopje, Macedonia


In my country, that is an *Opel K-180* (*Opel Kadett*).


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skoda in Skopje, Macedonia

The last of Macedonia's Soviet-era cars by David & Joanna, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Yugo *_Skala 55_ in Ohrid, Macedonia

Macédoine - Macedonia - Ohrid by raf hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Alpine A110* in San Luis, Argentina







Source

And in Mendoza, Argentina


Source


----------



## Quilmeño89

*QUILMES, Argentina*

*Corvette C4 -* Seen today:


----------



## Hot Rod Nisse

Karlstad/Sweden.


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius, Toyota Hilux Evo?*


----------



## RokasLT

*DB11*


----------



## NordikNerd

1998 Toyota Mark II


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius, Changhan CS75*


----------



## Quilmeño89

*QUILMES, Argentina*

*FSO Polonez*

This car had few sales in Argentina and today it's difficult to see them in the streets.
Apparently, the owner of the importing agency registered the brand as his own, and when FSO wanted to enter the country, it could only do so by paying a fortune (and that never happened).

There's an Argentine Facebook page for *FSO Polonez*, where fans from different parts of the world make inquiries and comments.

I took this picture last Thursday in my city:


----------



## dubart

Chevrolet SSR, taken in Zagreb, Croatia


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

This TAM truck, used as fast food truck, spotted in Skopje, Macedonia




























_all photos by me_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje, Macedonia

Renault 5 GTL by Kim L, on Flickr

Wartburg 353 by Kim L, on Flickr

Wartburg 353 by Kim L, on Flickr

Lexus RX450h by Kim L, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Kumanovo, Macedonia

Ford Capri by Kim L, on Flickr

Ford Capri by Kim L, on Flickr


----------



## Uppsala

Tempo Matador from 1965 in Uppsala, Sweden 29/4 2018 :happy:


----------



## Anticalaca

Quilmeño89 said:


> *FSO Polonez*
> 
> This car had few sales in Argentina and today it's difficult to see them in the streets.
> Apparently, the owner of the importing agency registered the brand as his own, and when FSO wanted to enter the country, it could only do so by paying a fortune (and that never happened).
> 
> There's an Argentine Facebook page for *FSO Polonez*, where fans from different parts of the world make inquiries and comments.
> 
> I took this picture last Thursday in my city:


Ví este auto en mi Ciudad (el mismo color, el mismo modelo y en más o menos ese estado, asi que puede que sea ese), con un cono de venta, y le pregunté al flaco que lo tenía de qué país era ese auto (porque no pude reconocer la marca). Primero me dijo "creo que yankee... o ruso, no se". Jajajaj. Me dió tanta curiosidad que luego lo busqué y saque que era polaco.


----------



## RokasLT

*Lithuania*


----------



## RokasLT

*LT*


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT

*LT*


----------



## RokasLT

*Electric RAV4*


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje, Macedonia

-so called "Polish Fiat"-

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I don't know should we post motorcycles, but this one was quite unordinary. Spotted at the Matka canyon, near Skopje, Macedonia.

Матка / Matka by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## SRC_100

Skopje/Скопје;148564879 said:


> Skopje, Macedonia
> -so called "Polish Fiat"-


 It did not . _Polish Fiat_ looks as follow:












or


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Yes, my mistake, sorry and thanks for the correction.


----------



## RokasLT

*LITHUANIA*


----------



## Jonesy55

Saw this parked in the town centre yesterday, a Ktm X-bow.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Madeira Island


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Spotted in Skopje, Macedonia

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Córdoba, Argentina:*

*Ferrari 488 GTB* (only 7 in Argentina)





























It was hit by a Peugeot 3008:










Source: https://autoblog.com.ar/2018/08/02/dolorpais-chocaron-una-ferrari-de-740-mil-dolares-en-cordoba/

Last year, another Ferrari drowned in a ford in the same province (it was the first F12berlinetta sold in the country and the most expensive car you can get in our market, from U$S 915,000 to U$S 1,044,912):


----------



## RokasLT

*In Kaunas, LT*


----------



## RokasLT

*Lithuanian cars*


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Trabant*, spotted somewhere in (or around) Skopje

Skopje Pohoda-1 by Suzanne Verschueren, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Zastava 430 Kombi* with licence plates from Ohrid, Macedonia

Zastava 430 Kombi from Macedonia by peterolthof, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru

Dutch Canta

Popular car among eldery people. Especially in Amsterdam. With this tiny car you can drive on the road, biciclylanes, in parks, pedestrian (shopping) areas. And above all, free parking! As parking a car in the centre of Amsterdam cost 6 Euro per hour. But lately I see besides eldery also other people using this car.


canta-zielig by Karin Spaink, on Flickr
flic.kr/p/9aow37]'Canta duel' Tasmanstraat Amsterdam[/url] by FaceMePLS, on Flickr


Canta is Hot ! by screenpunk, on Flickr


Canta by Miguel A. Robles G., on Flickr


Little red car by Ernst Kers, on Flickr


Double Canta by Arnoud de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## -III-

> Skopje, Macedonia
> 
> -so called "Polish Fiat"-


Polish Fiat is 125p. This is Fiat 1300 so called ''tristać''.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Mr_Dru said:


> Dutch Canta
> Popular car among eldery people. Especially in Amsterdam. With this tiny car you can drive on the road, biciclylanes, in parks, pedestrian (shopping) areas. And above all, free parking! As parking a car in the centre of Amsterdam cost 6 Euro per hour. But lately I see besides eldery also other people using this car.


Wow, very interesting information! And the cars are very cute.


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## -III-

*Fiat | Zastava 1100*


----------



## rohjoe

*Cars in Tasmania*

1972 Chevy C/10 in Richmond and 1974 Holden (GM) Belmont in New Town


----------



## Kenni

Skopje/Скопје;147885329 said:


> Kumanovo, Macedonia
> 
> Ford Capri by Kim L, on Flickr
> 
> Ford Capri by Kim L, on Flickr


This brings me memories, my mom had one...dark green. I barely remember that you needed the key in the ignition....then press a button to start the engine.


----------



## Quilmeño89

*QUILMES, Argentina*

*Corvette C5* - Seen today:


----------



## vitalist

ZHYTOMYR, Ukraine

MINI PickUp


----------



## RokasLT

*LT
Ferrari 488 Pista*









*Jaguar XK RS*









*Bentley Continental*









*Rolls Royce Phantom 
6,8 V12 Drophead Cabrio*


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## Quilmeño89

*QUILMES, Argentina*

Last Saturday, a group of friends rented this limousine to walk around my city to celebrate the Friend's Day (commemorates International Friendship inspired by the day Neil Armstrong stepped on the Moon, which happened on July 20 for the time zone of Argentina, and it's one of the most popular celebrations in this country):









Source

I had already seen a similar limo also in my city, but shorter, and posted it here:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130374521&postcount=852


----------



## Quilmeño89

*QUILMES, Argentina*

I don't know if we can post photos of buses here, but this is a special one (and very rare here, even though there are few more, like *this*):

*AEC Routemaster*

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*









*4.*









*5.*









*6.*










You can see the rest of the photos in this post (including another one of the interior): https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=162109516#post162109516


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Tour companies used to use them here in Toronto years ago, but I think they have mostly traded them in for open top modern varieties. I'm a cyclist and know absolutely zero about cars but every once in awhile one catches my eye that looks either expensive, or unusual, or a nice colour! 
Otherwise all cars look the same to me and I don't pay any attention.
Some I've seen this summer:



























































This one is probably not rare, but I like the colour and it looks pretty sleek to me:
























































And the permanent "community car" in Kensington Market here in Toronto:


----------



## xzmattzx

I've seen a lot of McLarens in the past month or so. Some have been in my area, but a couple were on the road. I think I remember one in Montreal a week ago.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Me too! Lately I see them more and more.


----------



## Quilmeño89

North America is full of supercars. This week I saw an orange Dodge Challenger of the third generation in *Quilmes* (my city), but I was too slow to take the photo. But an SSC Argentina user sent me two photos of a gray Hellcat in my city. Maybe then I'll upload them here.


----------



## RokasLT

*Lithuania*


----------



## Japinta

RokasLT said:


> *Lithuania*


Is it James May?


----------



## RokasLT

Japinta said:


> Is it James May?


:rofl:


----------



## Yellow Fever

20170520_134031 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170520_134036 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170520_134054 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170520_134106 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170520_134112 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170520_134120 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170520_134129 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Better photo of Porsche 911 GT2 RS Clubsport
















*


----------



## Jocks02

Black Watch said:


> Spotted this Rover P4 Saloon last month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I came across this Audi R8 two weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also came across this Fiat coupe on the same day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone identify the model number of the Fiat, please?
> The Rover pictured used to belong to my Grandfather. It's a 1962 P4 80. It never used to be 2 tone, just maroon. I've been trying to find it for a long time. I know these are old pictures but would you mind telling me where it was taken? It looks like Clydebank shopping centre?


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT

1 of 15 PIKES PEAK Bentley Continental GT


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT

*BMW M4 GTS*


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT

*Another 1946 Lincoln Continental
















*


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## Rufeter

When having a trip in St Petersburg 2 years ago had a chance to see a Chayka on the street  unfortunately didn't manage to picture it but the car had some sort of charisma for sure and looked amazing


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT




----------

